# Who's seen "Animal Crossing Tragedy"?



## Bacon Boy (Oct 13, 2008)

If not, here it is: Animal Crossing Tagedy

No, nothing is going to pop out and scream. Don't worry, that's what I thought.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 13, 2008)

yup, see it =p

(and moved to ac general)


----------



## Kyle (Oct 13, 2008)

Is it about the one where the mom dies and the guy finds all the letters from his mom?
Then that's oooolllllddddddd...
There's a mom in-game so I bet he thought his mom's ghost sent him letters.


----------



## VantagE (Oct 13, 2008)

It was sad.  
:'(	 

xD


----------



## Tyler (Oct 14, 2008)

Yea it is old. None the less, it's kinda sad,


----------



## SuperVandal (Oct 14, 2008)

Old, but sad. D:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 18, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Is it about the one where the mom dies and the guy finds all the letters from his mom?
> Then that's oooolllllddddddd...
> There's a mom in-game so I bet he thought his mom's ghost sent him letters.


haha!


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 19, 2008)

That video just shows how much parents should care about you, and how often they do even if you don't think they are.  Makes me really sad though...


----------



## KingKombat (Oct 22, 2008)

Jesus that was sad. 
:'(	 

But since he kept constantly getting presents i'm guessing it was his real mom.


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Oct 30, 2008)

Now I have.


----------



## AC guy (Nov 4, 2008)

that story is sad *sits there crying* wahh.


----------



## Alice. (Nov 9, 2008)

Woaw....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 9, 2008)

Sad, ain't it?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 9, 2008)

that was werid lol i didnt really get it i'll have to watch it again L0L


----------



## KingKombat (Nov 10, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> that was werid lol i didnt really get it i'll have to watch it again L0L


...how did you not get it?


----------



## Thunder13 (Nov 12, 2008)

dang this is sad... 
:'(


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2008)

i saw it on youtube 3 months ago.


----------



## Keno (Nov 12, 2008)

Old, yes. But the sadness never fades.  
:'(


----------



## acrossingplayer (Nov 13, 2008)

Ive seen this before. Its sad


----------



## Bones15 (Nov 14, 2008)

Aw wow that was really sad. It ALMOST made me cry.. :'(


----------



## QNT3N (Nov 14, 2008)

That was predictable...


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Nov 14, 2008)

Sad... makes me feel weird :ermm:


----------



## MitchHanson (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, this is stupid. Some kid thought it'd be funny to make this. This is most likely not true, sorry to all of you who were swayed by this video, I think it's just dumb.


----------



## Away236 (Nov 15, 2008)

Galen said:
			
		

> Yeah, this is stupid. Some kid thought it'd be funny to make this. This is most likely not true, sorry to all of you who were swayed by this video, I think it's just dumb.


Yea, you could be right Galen...but who knows...hope whoever made this is serious, or else it really isn't funny.


----------



## Axolotl Alex (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow I nearly cried. That was truly amazing. I now want to get my mom into this game though, seriously


----------



## Anna (Nov 15, 2008)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> Aw wow that was really sad. It ALMOST made me cry.. :'(


Same  :'(


----------



## MitchHanson (Nov 15, 2008)

Babies >.>


----------

